# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Sabit Bin Kurra

## ceydaaa

Sabit_Bin_Kurra.jpg( ? - 901 ) Newton' dan çok önce diferansiyel hesabını keşfeden bilgin. Dünyanın çapını doğru olarak hesaplayan ilk islam bilgini. Matemetik ve astronomi alimi.

----------

